# My rat and I need your help.



## Janet04 (Mar 17, 2011)

This is not my first rat. I had one 20 years ago and she was the best pet ever. I now have a 2 month old that I recently moved from my quiet daughter's room to the living room where I used to keep my other rat years ago. Thinking this would make her feel less alone and would get used to us quicker. But she very wired. She won't sit still on my lap even of I have food for her. She hasn't bitten and comes when I call her. But once she is out of that cage she wants to get away so badly. Help!

Janet


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

She needs a friend, a ratty friend. That will make her more social with you too. single rats cannot be happy since they are such social creatures.


----------



## Janet04 (Mar 17, 2011)

Way back in the 80's I had my first Rat and she was an only Rat and did very well. I don't have time to train 2 rats. But I see your point I think cats so better when you have two. It is like she is on Rat speed.


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

I'm not sure what training you require of your rats, but having two rats really isn't very different from having one rat. Not to mention that would give your girl someone else to play with and get a LOT of energy out with so she wasn't relying solely on time out of the cage to wear herself out. Can you imagine never being able to see or speak to another person that understand what you were saying? I would definitely say your girl *needs *a friend.


----------



## Janet04 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you I think this site is going to be very helpful to me and Snowflake.


----------



## Nazarath (Feb 20, 2007)

Something else that can help with adding a friend is she will have someone to play with and take some of her energy out on. So they can romp and play and you might get lucky and have a mellow rat when you take her out for social time. Females are known to be more active than males but I have heard of lap rat females before =)


----------



## Janet04 (Mar 17, 2011)

Thank you so much. I am trying all I can do for her.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

Janet04 said:


> Thank you so much. I am trying all I can do for her.


Which, we all hope, is getting her a friend.


----------



## mhaymond (Mar 21, 2011)

I actually have a similar problem to this, and I have two rats. They're both just so eager to get out of the cage that they run off. The more sociable one will come over and give me a quick kiss, but then they're both off to their wrestling and scurrying. They have a lot of energy, but they get a lot of exercise too. They usually get out of the cage 2-4 hours a day. 

I can't get either of them to sit in my lap, maybe it's just because they're young? (2-3 months)


----------



## toyxxhearts (Mar 1, 2011)

My girls are young and go non stop and there's 3 of them. They play run, bounce, jump, wrestle, hide, climb, and play. It's just how they are and I sit back and laugh while they play and occasionally come climb on me and give me kisses. Boys are the lazier ones. My males do like to run around but they do much less bouncing, climbing, and wrestling. Either way having two is better for them, it gives them someone else to do all of those things with that they enjoy.


----------



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

mhaymond said:


> I actually have a similar problem to this, and I have two rats. They're both just so eager to get out of the cage that they run off. The more sociable one will come over and give me a quick kiss, but then they're both off to their wrestling and scurrying. They have a lot of energy, but they get a lot of exercise too. They usually get out of the cage 2-4 hours a day.
> 
> I can't get either of them to sit in my lap, maybe it's just because they're young? (2-3 months)


I use granola for that purpose. They will come and check back if you have something good. Just give them a little piece once in a while and they will be paying attention to you (if they have time)


----------

